# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  ارسال اس ام اس با avr

## mahziar

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز 

تو یه پروژه نیازداریم ، اگه سنسور دما از یه حدی دما رو بالاتر نشون داد ، یه پیامک برای مدیر ارسال کنیم .

اگه راهنمایی کنین که چجوری میشه با avr این کارو انجام داد ممنون میشم . اگه سورس کدی هم دارین بزارین که واقعا محشر میشه .

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

سلام.این رو ببینید:

http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/sms...controller.htm

----------


## farzadsw

این راهی که آقا بابک عنوان کردن هم راه خوبیه ، فقط سخترین قسمتش پیدا کردن این مدل گوشی هست .
راه روتینش  استفاده از ماژولهای gsm هست . میکرو از طریق uart یا همون ارتباط سریال ، با ماژول ارتباط برقرار میکنه و دستورات AT رو به ماژول میفرسته . کارنسبتا ساده ای هست.
البته قیمت ماژولهای gsm بیشتر از اون مدل گوشی دست دوم هست (حدود 70هزار تومن ولی گوشی رو شاید مجانی هم بتونید بگیرید!)

----------


## mahziar

> این راهی که آقا بابک عنوان کردن هم راه خوبیه ، فقط سخترین قسمتش پیدا کردن این مدل گوشی هست .
> راه روتینش استفاده از ماژولهای gsm هست . میکرو از طریق uart یا همون ارتباط سریال ، با ماژول ارتباط برقرار میکنه و دستورات AT رو به ماژول میفرسته . کارنسبتا ساده ای هست.
> البته قیمت ماژولهای gsm بیشتر از اون مدل گوشی دست دوم هست (حدود 70هزار تومن ولی گوشی رو شاید مجانی هم بتونید بگیرید!)


سلام

دوستان من خودم سی شارپ کارم و یه کنسول ارسال و دریافت ( البته با کامپوننت GsmComunication ) نوشتم و مشکلی ندارم .

مشکل اینجاست که این بنده خدا فقط با میکرو میخواد این کار انجام بشه و منم اصلا سر رشته ای از کد نویسی میکرو و codeVision ندارم اگه دوستان کمک کنن که از کجا شروع کنم و یه سورس هم برای این کار بزارن که واقعا ممنون میشم .

----------


## hamid-nic

> سلام
> 
> دوستان من خودم سی شارپ کارم و یه کنسول ارسال و دریافت ( البته با کامپوننت GsmComunication ) نوشتم و مشکلی ندارم .
> 
> مشکل اینجاست که این بنده خدا فقط با میکرو میخواد این کار انجام بشه و منم  اصلا سر رشته ای از کد نویسی میکرو و codeVision ندارم اگه دوستان کمک کنن  که از کجا شروع کنم و یه سورس هم برای این کار بزارن که واقعا ممنون میشم .


سلام 
طبق گفته ی دوستمون farzadsw باید از طریق برنامه نویسی در کدویژن (اگر از زبان C استفاده می کنه) با قسمت سریال میکرو ارتباط برقرار کنه و دستورات AT را به اون قسمت بفرسته و بگیره . در واقع ماژول را به قسمت سریال میکرو متصل می کنند و از طریق این دستوارت اون را کنترل می کنند .
موفق باشید .

----------


## mehdi2004171

> دوستان من خودم سی شارپ کارم و یه کنسول ارسال و دریافت ( البته با کامپوننت GsmComunication ) نوشتم و مشکلی ندارم .
>   .


دوست عزیز می شود این کامپوننت و دستوراتش را به من بدهی!!!!!!!

----------


## singel

سلام *farzadsw* عزیز



> این راهی که آقا بابک عنوان کردن هم راه خوبیه ، فقط سخترین قسمتش پیدا کردن این مدل گوشی هست .
> راه روتینش استفاده از ماژولهای gsm هست . میکرو از طریق uart یا همون ارتباط سریال ، با ماژول ارتباط برقرار میکنه و دستورات AT رو به ماژول میفرسته . کارنسبتا ساده ای هست.
> البته قیمت ماژولهای gsm بیشتر از اون مدل گوشی دست دوم هست (حدود 70هزار تومن ولی گوشی رو شاید مجانی هم بتونید بگیرید!)


دوست عزیز شما با این ماژول کار کردید
من میخوام برای پروژه دانشگاه  ارسال اس ام اس بامیکرو  رو پیشنهاد کنم ، اگر شما با این ماژول کار کردید و جواب گرفتید لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## farzadsw

نه متاسفانه من کار نکردم ولی همون طور که آقا حمید گفتن ،کافیه به uart یا همون ارتباط سریال میکرو متصل کنید و دستورات at  رو به ماژول بفرستید . چند نفر رو هم قبلا دیدم کار کردن مشکلی نداشتن (کار سختی نیست)

----------


## a1053r

جواب شما اینه دوسته عزیز
استفاده از ماژول SIM3000CZ چون راه اندازیش راحتره
ودر ضمن 1 برد لازم دارین که اینرو راه بندازه مثل LCD ,KEYPAD و یه IC دستور بدین اگه در ورودی اینطور شد در خروجی AT COMMAND به ماژول بفرست و.....
که کلا واستون در میاد 45000 تومن 
ماژول 30000 تومن
وسایل جانبی ماژول 10000 تومن
برد راه انداز چند تا خازن مقاومت 1 IC و... 5000

----------


## aliriza

اقا میشه مدار lm35 با atmega 16 با lcd 2  16 و فرستادن sms با gsm modem sim900 برای من بفرستید .اگر برنامشم داشتید ممنون میشم بفرستید.gsm هم ماژول شده تهیه کردم.

----------


## miad_sayy

سلام من یه  پروژه دارم که باید با sim908کار کنم نمی دونم چیکار کنم

----------


## SEZAR.CO

سلام
می خواستم ببینم برای فرستادن اسمس با موبایل یه وسیله کامیوتر چه کار کنم
با تشکر(لطفا با زبان ساده بگویید)
با تشکر

----------


## hamid-nic

> سلام
> می خواستم ببینم برای فرستادن اسمس با موبایل یه وسیله کامیوتر چه کار کنم
> با تشکر(لطفا با زبان ساده بگویید)
> با تشکر


بعضی از گوشی ها یک نرم افزار مدیریت گوشی دارند که باید نصب کنید با نصب این برنامه وقتی گوشی را به کامپیوتر وصل می کنید می توانید از طریق همان برنامه sms بفرستید و کلا هر کاری که با گوشی می توانید در حالت عادی انجام بدهید در محیط این برنامه انجام بدهید . همچنین بعضی از گوشی ها با نصب نرم افزار مربوطه یک درایوری به عنوان مودم هم نصب می کنند مثل گوشی اریکسون K750 که می توانید از طریق AT Command ها ارسال و دریافت پیامک داشته باشید . به هر حال در این زمینه توی نت اطلاعات زیادی هست که با یک جست و جوی کوچک هم اطلاعات زیادی بدست خواهید آورد .
موفق باشید .

----------


## iron006

با سلام
دو تا جزوه هست که برای ارسال اس ام اس هستش یکی با C#‎ نوشته شده یکی هم با AVR 
توی سایت  دانش ایران 

لینک هاشو براتون میگذارم

http://www.scienceiran.ir/jozveh-sub.../1448-sms.html

اون یکی رو هم در قسمت جزوه های دانشگاهی برق یا کامپیوتر میتونید پیدا کنید

با تشکر 

خوب بود دعام کنید  :لبخند گشاده!:   :خجالت:

----------


## mehran901

> سلام
> می خواستم ببینم برای فرستادن اسمس با موبایل یه وسیله کامیوتر چه کار کنم
> با تشکر(لطفا با زبان ساده بگویید)
> با تشکر


2 راه الان ب ذهنم رسید 
1-استفاده از کامپوننت های ارسال اس ام اس ، با ویبی دات نت تو کتاب آموزش ویبی 2010 مدحج ی نمونه کاملش روآورده ، تنها مسئله اینه ک ی گوشی باید به کامپیوتر متصل کنید 

2- استفاده از پنل های ارسال اس ام اس ! نمیدونم کارتون چیه ولی خب اگه شبکتون به اینترنت متصله کافیهی لینک اجرا بشه تا اس ام اس ارسال بشه ... پنل های مختلفی هم هستن که به اندازه مورد نیاز شارژ میکنید امکاناتشونم عالیه مثل ardinsms.ir

----------


## saberm

سلام دوستان یه پایان نامه فارسی  درباره ارسال اس ام اس تو یکی از سایت ها هست که ادرسشو گذاشتم با ماژول sim 908  کار کرده مطالب مفیدی رو هم نوشته ممکنه کار شما رو رابندازه یه نگاه کنین حتما، حجمشم خیلی کمه 
http://www.prozhe.com/%d8%a7%db%8c%d...a7%d9%85%da%a9

----------


## MehdiElexal

سلام دوستان این کار بسیار با ماژول های SIM900 راحت هست 
موفق باشید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برد مناسب برای اتصال به کامپیوتر:

ماژول gsm gprs - ماژول Gtm900b بدون آنتن
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...GSM_Modem.html

برد مناسب برای اتصال به میکروکنترلر:

ماژول جی اس ام بدون آنتن - Gtm900-B GSM/GPRS
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Communi...RS_Module.html


دستوراتش هم تو همون صفحه لینک داده.

----------

